# How many of you guys have on of THESE??



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

A horse manure vacuum! :lol: This is the first I've heard of such a beast! I found it via an ad on CL and just had to share! That sure beats having to shovel it! 

greystone maxivac horse manure vacuum $3000 OBO


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

well wouldnt THAT be nice!


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

I've a massive one that fits on the back of my tractor so I don't even have to walk


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

hoopla said:


> I've a massive one that fits on the back of my tractor so I don't even have to walk


:clap: I love it! It would totally cool if you had a large pasture of horses to pick up after.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Want!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a more powerful one, a built in vac that reaches out the door. I only vacuumed the horse once though, worked well however.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would clean the pasture with that baby!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Holy popper scooper Batman! I want one of those!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey gang, there's a much cheaper version. Rear bags on a riding mower work. I drag an old box spring behind the mower to scatter the manure. After it's dried for a few days it can be picked up with the mower. Just set the deck for a close cut. The bagger set is under $500 and does a great job.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I have never heard of a horse poop picker upper but we have a company in town that will come and vacuum up your dog poops. Now wouldn't that be a gross job???


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

if i got that it would take away my ab workout via shoveling in the fields lol..


----------



## Sis (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG I want that!!!! Haha not only would that make life a lot easier, I would probably have a lot of fun with it too.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

chickens are much better and cheaper, add a small hadful of barely to your horse food or feed textured feed. The chickens will scatter the manure as soon as it hits the ground


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> chickens are much better and cheaper, add a small hadful of barely to your horse food or feed textured feed. The chickens will scatter the manure as soon as it hits the ground


My husband told me chickens were gross. I had no idea. I'm glad we got the ducks.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> chickens are much better and cheaper, add a small hadful of barely to your horse food or feed textured feed. The chickens will scatter the manure as soon as it hits the ground


Oh, if only I could! sigh. 
My dogs would just think I'd brought home fast food from Kentucky Fried Chicken. :shock:


----------

